# Split-Jaw clamps



## 556789 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello: Does anyone know the tread size of the machine screws used in Split Jaw Rail Clamps? Many thanks.
556789


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could E-mail your question to [email protected]. I would think they could answer your question or supply you with screws. 

Bill


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are 6-32


----------



## 556789 (Apr 25, 2008)

Treeman:
Awesome. Many thanks!! I'm in the process of rebuilding, thus relaying track and need to replace a lot of the rail clamp screws - which I can now purchase in bulk from a screw manufacturer.
Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are they all bent? If so, they were too tight.

Greg


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Make sure you buy stainless steel screws.


----------



## 556789 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yup, Greg. They were over-tightened and had been down for over eight years. Most of them were virtually impossible to unscrew and the rest simply bent..... the brass clamps themselves were just tarnished but in great shape. I've ordered the identical ones (stainless) at $7.30/100. 
Thanks for the feed-back
Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use an anti-sieze compound on the threads.

Remember that you use less torque with lubricated threads.

Greg


----------

